# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Kan je zwanger zijn als je tijdens je stopweek van de pil wel ongesteld wordt?

## Saraaah

Ik vraag me af of je zwanger kan zijn wanneer je wel ongesteld wordt tijdens de stopweek van je pil. Want eigenlijk is het als je de pil slikt een opgewekte ongesteldheid en dus als het ware fake. Maar nu ben ik dus bang dat als ik een stopweek neem en wel ongesteld ben tóch zwanger kan zijn. Of is dit zo goed al niet mogelijk?

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Sarah,

de anticonceptiepil is er juist voor om een zwangerschap te voorkomen. Wanneer jij netjes iedere dag je pil inneemt en verder niet ziek geweest bent is er geen reden voor stress.
Een ongesteld (met of zonder pil) is toch altijd wel een teken dat je niet zwanger bent.

----------

